# Another 7T32 ...



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

In a bit of a dilemma with this - I thought it probably wouldn't work and I could rob the pushers for another 7T32 I'm trying to get going. But, it really did just need a new battery and off it went. The alarm is almost inaudible, but it's running fine otherwise, and in better condition than the pictures suggested. Having said that, I'm not wild about the faux bezel and the bracelet is hideous. Are there alternative bracelets or straps for these two-part lugs?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Just found someone trying to sell one in worse condition for 150 Euros. Eek!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> In a bit of a dilemma with this - I thought it probably wouldn't work and I could rob the pushers for another 7T32 I'm trying to get going. But, it really did just need a new battery and off it went. The alarm is almost inaudible, but it's running fine otherwise, and in better condition than the pictures suggested. Having said that, I'm not wild about the faux bezel and the bracelet is hideous. Are there alternative bracelets or straps for these two-part lugs?


 It looks good, the alarms aren't loud at all very low tone in fact, just a discreet reminder rather than a get you up. Good you got it going! The bracelet is a bit 'loud' isnt it. But nevertheless i like it I would leave it intact! Nice find. What year is it?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> What year is it?


 Serial is 604719, which comes out at 1996 or 2006. I assume the latter.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> Serial is 604719, which comes out at 1996 or 2006. I assume the latter.


 theres one on the bay for lots! well relatively lots by our standards im sure!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Chronograph-Sporttech-Watch-blue-face/264319889197?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

@NigelpJikes, I paid £43! The one you linked does have a fancy box and manual, and has a battery, but even so ... I thought the one I found in Belgium was priced out in fantasy land.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Montre-chronographe-SEIKO-SQ100-watch-fond-bleu-7T32-6G20-bracelet-acier/254220208822


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> @NigelpJikes, I paid £43! The one you linked does have a fancy box and manual, and has a battery, but even so ... I thought the one I found in Belgium was priced out in fantasy land.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Montre-chronographe-SEIKO-SQ100-watch-fond-bleu-7T32-6G20-bracelet-acier/254220208822


 you did well then! I bet you like the bracelet a bit better now!

i'll bet its a 1996 the bracelet looks 1990's to me, even 80's. A lot of the late 80's and 90's designs were quiet elaborate, a lot of the dancing hands seikos are very 90's!

i think this is Rogers? And is very nice but the fancy bezel and the big pushers look very 90's

[IMG alt="Image result for seiko dancing hands watch" data-ratio="103.99"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_02/large.20190203_085908.jpg.52cf3f37978cf76ff9e90866564bef04.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> you did well then! I bet you like the bracelet a bit better now!


 I'd be very surprised if either of those get the price they're asking, wouldn't you? Watching, just in case.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> I'd be very surprised if either of those get the price they're asking, wouldn't you? Watching, just in case.


 very surprised, even the t42 mint and boxed like the one i bought isnt going at 100 and its a more popular choice

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Seiko-Quartz-Alarm-Chronograph-Watch-7T42-6A00/192930223007?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

did you see this one?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-SEIKO-ALARM-CHRONOGRAPH-GENTS-WRISTWATCH-7T32-6H99-JAPAN-680075/202706618565?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

I thought it was interesting for the price, but i couldnt get over the looks just looked ugly. Ok for less than 40 quid as an interesting t32.


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

You might be able to fit a strap but you will have to notch it. Best once the strap is notched and fitted it will look great.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> I thought it was interesting for the price, but i couldnt get over the looks just looked ugly. Ok for less than 40 quid as an interesting t32.


 Yes, I saw it and thought the same as you, just too much going on. The T42 is cool though.



IAmATeaf said:


> You might be able to fit a strap but you will have to notch it. Best once the strap is notched and fitted it will look great.


 Funnily enough, I was thinking about that while out for a walk this afternoon. Certainly worth a try.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Heads up @Nigelp , @kevkojak and anyone else interested. I've posted this here because of the thread title. There is a yellow 7T32 'Daytona' on the bay at the moment. It's a BIN advert, but at £300, about £200 more than I would pay, and this is one of my grail watches!!! Still, one of you might be interested. (I've waited for more than a year for one of these to show up, I have a 'saved' search on ebay...but then it's waaay too much... :taz: ) Link if you're interested.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Daytona-7T32-7G30-Vintage-Chronograph-watch/293154751836?hash=item444162855c:g0oAAOSwtYddLiDQ

Edit: Within the last hour it's just dropped to £250.....still £150 too much!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Heads up @Nigelp , @kevkojak and anyone else interested. I've posted this here because of the thread title. There is a yellow 7T32 'Daytona' on the bay at the moment. It's a BIN advert, but at £300, about £200 more than I would pay, and this is one of my grail watches!!! Still, one of you might be interested. (I've waited for more than a year for one of these to show up, I have a 'saved' search on ebay, and then it's waaay too much... :taz: ) Link if you're interested.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Daytona-7T32-7G30-Vintage-Chronograph-watch/293154751836?hash=item444162855c:g0oAAOSwtYddLiDQ


 I've been watching 7T32 prices on Ebay and they really seem to reflect unrealistic expectations on the side of the sellers. Lots at £200-£300, which just don't sell and the ones that do going for £40-£100, depending how interesting they are.

A 7T32-6G20 like mine as been up for a while at £229, while someone else is trying to sell the bracelet for $73. I put mine up as an auction on Monday, starting at £24.50.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I would pay around the £100 mark for the more unusual, £40-50 for the more 'run of the mill' models. The majority of 7T32 ebay posters are just 'dreamers'.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> I've been watching 7T32 prices on Ebay and they really seem to reflect unrealistic expectations on the side of the sellers. Lots at £200-£300, which just don't sell and the ones that do going for £40-£100, depending how interesting they are.
> 
> A 7T32-6G20 like mine as been up for a while at £229, while someone else is trying to sell the bracelet for $73. I put mine up as an auction on Monday, starting at £24.50.


 you're right the t32 bubble has burst too many people have had to many duffers it seems, i let my lovely mint perfectly running standard 32 go on the bay in the end as no one seemed to want it, best i could get was 40 quid delivered.



Roger the Dodger said:


> I would pay around the £100 mark for the more unusual, £40-50 for the more 'run of the mill' models. The majority of 7T32 ebay posters are just 'dreamers'.


 i think you are spot on the money there rog, from my experience, thats the value of them. Maybe a proper panda will do more like 200 but i cant think of another that would.

Its the same with t62, t42 etc they seem to be sticking. I couldnt sell my non branded great blue t62 even at 60 quid which is crazy for a really well made rare chrono that was around 500 quid new in 2002.

I guess the looks on the 62 are a bit marmite?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> In a bit of a dilemma with this - I thought it probably wouldn't work and I could rob the pushers for another 7T32 I'm trying to get going. But, it really did just need a new battery and off it went. The alarm is almost inaudible, but it's running fine otherwise, and in better condition than the pictures suggested. Having said that, I'm not wild about the faux bezel and the bracelet is hideous. Are there alternative bracelets or straps for these two-part lugs?


 some one should build an adapter to a standard watch band. vin


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

something like rolex do?

but it would need to be more than just standard end links i guess.

[IMG alt="Image result for rolex leather strap with metal ends" data-ratio="67.06"]https://ksr-ugc.imgix.net/assets/002/351/110/78859e70e7ef8bd0bceefef7f95a8061_original.jpg?ixlib=rb-2.1.0&w=680&fit=max&v=1406583466&auto=format&gif-q=50&q=92&s=771098fe214562bda7055d9843191b5b[/IMG]


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

vinn said:


> some one should build an adapter to a standard watch band. vin


 I found a couple of other watches with 3 lug fittings, but they were all different dimensions. It would have to be a very versatile adapter.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Heads up @Nigelp , @kevkojak and anyone else interested. I've posted this here because of the thread title. There is a yellow 7T32 'Daytona' on the bay at the moment. It's a BIN advert, but at £300, about £200 more than I would pay, and this is one of my grail watches!!! Still, one of you might be interested. (I've waited for more than a year for one of these to show up, I have a 'saved' search on ebay...but then it's waaay too much... :taz: ) Link if you're interested.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Daytona-7T32-7G30-Vintage-Chronograph-watch/293154751836?hash=item444162855c:g0oAAOSwtYddLiDQ
> 
> Edit: Within the last hour it's just dropped to £250.....still £150 too much!


 Thanks @Roger the Dodger but I'm absolutely skint for a while. Having a bloody awful time of it after a diamond faux-pas in the shop!

That's a great example of a rare watch, but I've had a couple of those mustard yellow ones - it's the white one I have had real trouble tracking down!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> Having a bloody awful time of it after a diamond faux-pas in the shop!


 OMG! Sorry to hear that, Kev. I'm going to start unloading my 7T32s fairly soon, so there will be some bargains on the SC. Still fancy that elusive 7T32 'Great Blue'?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

The three amigos.......small collection assembled over the last 2 months,,well,ever since the first "The Great Blue "was shown on here

7T32 in white..yes white..










7t32 in blue










7T62 in blue again









and and the family shot


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great collection, Chris...happy I was able to add to it...now probably one of the best collections of rare Seikos on the forum...look after it ol' pal... :thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice collection of Great Blues. My unrare 6G20 went for a predictable £41 and someone in France selling one a few hours later got the same. To my surprise, my Pulsar Y182 Titanium got £51. Offloading the rest of my 7ts this week.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

spinynorman said:


> Offloading the rest of my 7ts this week.


 I've just done that! Only one left now on the SC. The Guigiaro and the colourful all titanium one went within a few minutes of being advertised, and Chris had the 'Great Blue'.

EDIT: Even that one ^^^^^ has gone now.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

It must be something in the air i off loaded all my Seiko 7'ts too. Is interest waning?

Ive a feeling people are getting wary of the movements, seems a lot to tie up in watches that can just die and can't be fixed.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I've just done that! Only one left now on the SC. The Guigiaro and the colourful all titanium one went within a few minutes of being advertised, and Chris had the 'Great Blue'.
> 
> EDIT: Even that one ^^^^^ has gone now.


 Yes, I saw. I was surprised, as you had some very interesting ones. I bought a few that needed work, which was a big mistake.



Nigelp said:


> It must be something in the air i off loaded all my Seiko 7'ts too. Is interest waning?
> 
> Ive a feeling people are getting wary of the movements, seems a lot to tie up in watches that can just die and can't be fixed.


 I'm sure they can be fixed if you have the knowledge and patience to do it. I quickly discovered I don't. A couple of days ago the carpet gave up two subdial hands I lost weeks ago. Somewhere there are three backplate screws that went missing out of a two-inch deep glass dish. Some things just don't want to be repaired.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> Yes, I saw. I was surprised, as you had some very interesting ones. I bought a few that needed work, which was a big mistake.
> 
> I'm sure they can be fixed if you have the knowledge and patience to do it. I quickly discovered I don't. A couple of days ago the carpet gave up two subdial hands I lost weeks ago. Somewhere there are three backplate screws that went missing out of a two-inch deep glass dish. Some things just don't want to be repaired.


 Its not just the t's mate its luck of the draw really i've had a good run recently with punts on vintage swiss mechanicals that have all turned out good, ive just returned a vintage seiko sea horse auto from the mid 60s because the crown fell off in my hand lol, seller sent me a refund no hassle so all part of the fun of old watches. ;-)

Yes with the t's no way could i get subdial hands to go back on, it was as if once used they were a one use part only the holes seemed to big after they had come off



Nigelp said:


> Some things just don't want to be repaired.


 its the ghost in the machine mate.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Sorry to jump into your thread guys, but, I thought I'd give you an update on 7T32 prices.

I was watching an Ebay auction into the wee small hours of this morning for a 7T32-7C60 Panda Dial, boxed, no papers. It was in pretty good condition and sold for £267, I guess once over this would have been a £350 watch.

There is one on Chrono24 for £350 with no box, and, no papers, does anybody ever pay the advertised price on Chrono24? my guess is no.

Out of interest does anybody have any experience of selling or buying with Chrono24? whenever I have been in touch with there customer service regarding pricing/valuations they just don't bother to sort out the issue.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> I found a couple of other watches with 3 lug fittings, but they were all different dimensions. It would have to be a very versatile adapter.


 the 3 lug strap attachment is a "bugger". an experienced machinest with a milling machine could crank one out in about 2 or 3 hours. FARM IT OUT.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> Sorry to jump into your thread guys, but, I thought I'd give you an update on 7T32 prices.
> 
> I was watching an Ebay auction into the wee small hours of this morning for a 7T32-7C60﻿ Panda Dial, boxed, no papers. It was in pretty good condition and sold for £267, I guess once over this would have been a £350 watch.
> 
> ...


 Just looked at the £267 one on ebay. I guess the "mint in box" description explains that price, though the case looked pretty scratched to me.

You'd get better answers to your Chrono24 question if you make it a separate thread in the Watch Discussion section.


----------



## pxndr (Feb 12, 2019)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> Sorry to jump into your thread guys, but, I thought I'd give you an update on 7T32 prices.
> 
> I was watching an Ebay auction into the wee small hours of this morning for a 7T32-7C60 Panda Dial, boxed, no papers. It was in pretty good condition and sold for £267, I guess once over this would have been a £350 watch.
> 
> ...


 That Chrono24 seller buys them off eBay, polishes them and then sells them on claiming they're part of a long treasured collection or whatever. They were called out on it and proceeded to cover the reference number on all the watches in their images to stop matches from being identified.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> Sorry to jump into your thread guys, but, I thought I'd give you an update on 7T32 prices.
> 
> I was watching an Ebay auction into the wee small hours of this morning for a 7T32-7C60 Panda Dial, boxed, no papers. It was in pretty good condition and sold for £267, I guess once over this would have been a £350 watch.
> 
> ...


 I have sold three 7t32-7C60 "Panda" models in the past year. One was spares/repairs (£80) and the other two fully working unrestored honest examples with original full length bracelets. One was boxed (£275) and one was loose (£220). I just don't see these as £300+ watches, whetever eBay sellers ask for them.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I think the prices on Chrono are very much the highest price you will ever see for a watch as I think dealers expect to be hit with a low offers.

I totally agree with you that a 7T32-7C60 is worth somewhere between £200 to £300 depending on condition.

I currenlty have a 7T42-6A00 (gold coloured dial and bezel) on for £180 as it is boxed, with instructions and in fantastic condition, a similar watch on Chrono would be around £300 if not more.

By the way guys, very sorry for the slow reply to your comments, I do not appear to be getting notified that someone has replied to my comment even though I have that button checked.


----------

